# what helps you sleep?



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

i take a calcium/magnesium/zinc pill and adrenal support (adrenavive) before sleep. What can I do to help me sleep better? sometimes, i sleep, wake up to pee or take my thyroid pill and around 6-7 am i can't fall asleep back properly and i feel anxious at times. then ill be on and off sleep from 7am-10am when I'm ready to wake up (still feel unrefreshed) what can explain this if my saliva cortisol test came back normal? thanks in advance for any suggestions. my naturopath also suggested CALM PRT for sleep.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I may be wrong, but isn't adrenal support supposed to be taken in the morning? I thought it was supposed to give your adrenals a "bump" so you had more energy. Maybe that's contributing to your sleep issues?


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

you just might be right. i usually take it in the am and night. It actually helps
to calm things down. The saliva cortisol test was done before i even started taking adrenavive so it couldnt have been that to affect my cortisol results. it could have been stress because i was recently diagnosed and waking up early to take my thyroid med.


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

Melatonin time realease 5mg. Vitacost stock this and I used the Natrol brand and it is very good!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I know most don't like this answer, but start getting up at 6am when you take your meds. Get up and go for a walk (or a run, if you are so inclined). In shirt, turn that anxiety and excess energy into a health benefit. Then go to bed at 9:30pm. That gives you plenty of sleep and "matches" a more natural sleep pattern. I wake up revved up everyday at 5:30, even on weekends. I never fight it, just use it, get stuff done, get my workouts in, and go to bed early and it's been a much, much better alternative.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> What can I do to help me sleep better? sometimes, i sleep, wake up to pee or take my thyroid pill and around 6-7 am i can't fall asleep back properly and i feel anxious at times. then ill be on and off sleep from 7am-10am


I can't help myself.

It's ridiculous to ask most of us what we do to sleep until 10 am--we have to get up to go to work, school, etc in the morning, except for weekends, except for those who have shift work.

I agree with Joplin. Go to bed at a normal hour or early (10pm) and get up when you wake up and do something--take a walk, do laundry, read the paper--it doesn't matter, but resume a "normal" schedule.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> I know most don't like this answer, but start getting up at 6am when you take your meds. Get up and go for a walk (or a run, if you are so inclined). In shirt, turn that anxiety and excess energy into a health benefit. Then go to bed at 9:30pm. That gives you plenty of sleep and "matches" a more natural sleep pattern. I wake up revved up everyday at 5:30, even on weekends. I never fight it, just use it, get stuff done, get my workouts in, and go to bed early and it's been a much, much better alternative.


I could not agree more! Absolutely!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

smelliebellie said:


> i take a calcium/magnesium/zinc pill and adrenal support (adrenavive) before sleep. What can I do to help me sleep better? sometimes, i sleep, wake up to pee or take my thyroid pill and around 6-7 am i can't fall asleep back properly and i feel anxious at times. then ill be on and off sleep from 7am-10am when I'm ready to wake up (still feel unrefreshed) what can explain this if my saliva cortisol test came back normal? thanks in advance for any suggestions. my naturopath also suggested CALM PRT for sleep.


Did your naturopath do your cortisol testing?

If so then his recommendation goes against your testing. Arn't your cortisol levels normal?

Calm prt short description from a vitamin site I order from "Decreases Stress by Reducing Elevated Cortisol, Norepinephrine, and Epinephrine."

I stick to my original opinion that you are taking too much T-4 replacement and the movement of thyroid hormones seem to be causing additional symptoms that overlap with hypo.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

thank you guys for your responses. the reason i take my thyroid med so early is because when i return to work, my shift usually starts at 7am. so if i take my thyroid med at 530 am, i can at least have an hour window and eat at 630 am for a quick snack before going to work. then by about 930-10 am i grab another quick breakfast. i work as a nurse, i dont have times set of when to take my breaks. since im not working at the moment, maybe i can just change my time of taking my med til about 8am. i dont usually wake til about 10 am to eat breakfast. i dont have a husband or kids to care for. its just me. i used to take my thyroid med at 730.

i bought melatonin last week. it seems when i dont take my adrenal support before bed, im fall asleep faster. my naturopath did my cortisol testing and i also am gonna do a neuroadrenal testing that tests neurotransmitters via urine/saliva.


----------

